

Show HN: I Made My Mom a Website For Mother's Day - hawkharris
http://codyromano.com/nymom/

======
pskittle
At the risk of being downvoted, it's kinda sweet. Makes me wanna make one for
mine

~~~
hawkharris
Thanks - appreciate your feedback! :) It was a fun excuse to play around with
CSS transitions, too.

